# your age and what TT you drive..



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

i just wonderd what age ppl are in here and what TT they drive..

Im 20 and have a kingfisher blue 180 TT roadster


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

35 (36 in April) 5 day old V6TTC ( http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=58641 ) with mods as below


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

21 - 2005 180 TTC


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

20 with a silver 180 roadster


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Err I hope theres some more old gits around


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

20 (just) - TTC 225
Had since 18


----------



## rebdav (Jun 23, 2005)

45 - black coupe 225


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

42, V6 DSG, since the end of January.


----------



## djguk47 (Nov 12, 2005)

OK here comes the 'old git'....
58 had my 3.2 V6 DSG TTC for 7 days.. still grinning like a 'youngster'
Treating this as my mid-life crisis...   
V12 5.3 XJS-C which is strictly for summer
V8 4.7 4x4
and burning up as much energy as possible to force them to find a new energy source for all you youngsters around here


----------



## g5und (Oct 27, 2005)

23 - TTC (225)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

25 this is my second one. its a 225 with a couple of bits on it.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

44 - V6 DSG as in sig below.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

39 (honest) TTC 180


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

40 Years old.
1st car X-type Jaguar SE.
2nd car just for weekends and summer days 150 TTR Re-Mapped.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

43, along with the other old gits 3.2TTC


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

43 (until May)

Owned my TT for 3 years as of today 8) and still


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, seems like I claim first prize for the oldest git yet! 
I`m a (very young) 65 and awaiting delivery of my new 190 BHP, front wheel drive, in Mauritius Blue, with 18" 9 spoke cast Aluminium wheels, black fine Nappa leather seats.
Replacing my Toyota Celica which I`ve had for just over five and a half years. Hope the TT is as good as that, without a single fault in all that time.

rogerman


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

30 - 2001 225 TTC 8)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

20 - 1999 180 TTC :wink:

Don't we have this topic already?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

42 - Blue 2003 225 with a 265 remap. :twisted:

Other car is a Previa people carrier.


----------



## Leesykoi (Feb 15, 2005)

34 today......Yippee !!!!!

Oh i drive a silver 225 TTR......


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Leesykoi said:


> 34 today......Yippee !!!!!
> 
> Oh i drive a silver 225 TTR......


happy birthday!
[smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TerraMan (Oct 31, 2005)

23 - Black 180 TTC


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

37

How much on average are you 20 somethings paying for insurance???[/img]


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Old git alert...

45 TTC 225 until Friday then TTC V6 manual


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

24 - 180 TTC silver.

I paid a touch under Â£1000 for insurance until now, cos Im 25 in few days and have had quotes around 500-600 now 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

225sTTeve said:


> 37
> 
> How much on average are you 20 somethings paying for insurance???[/img]


Â£950, im 21 2005 TTC 180


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My insurance is a grand but its class 1 use with declared mods


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ctgilles said:


> 20 - 1999 180 TTC :wink:
> 
> Don't we have this topic already?


Do you mean this one http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=45609&highlight=average+age

Except im 30 now


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

30, with a black TTC 225.


----------



## sharky (Jul 3, 2005)

27......225 tt.......


----------



## KBTT (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi, 51 with a 190 TTC FWD. Silver with red leather


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

37 (+1 very soon). 2003 225TTC and still 

Other car A3 1.6 FSI (need something for the weekly shop  )


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

28 - spec below


----------



## matt_weeks (Jun 13, 2005)

24 with a silver 225 8)

paying a shade under Â£800 on my insurance


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

32 TTC 225


----------



## Raz225TTC (Feb 24, 2006)

35 with a black 225 TTC


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm 25, with a '51 plate 225 coupe.

Insurance this year is Â£600.

Nick


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

21 - TT (225 with mods) and a X5 3.0d


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

A very young 51


----------



## ekim0418 (Feb 13, 2006)

21 and Metalic Silver TT225. :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi 63 years young.  
Red XR3
Red MGZR
Red TT225

H.


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

Â£1200 as second driver with diamond. and im 20, hopefully it will go down when i hit 21 in april


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

36 ~ 225 TTC remapped to 260bhp.

As below.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

37 (but look 36) - car as below


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Im 37 and have a 03 225 TTC 8) 
Must have got stiffed on the insurance, cause im paying Â£850 for me and the missus (Adrian Flux). 
Cant wait to give them hell comes renewal :wink:


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Im 37 and have a 03 225 TTC 8) 
Must have got stiffed on the insurance, cause im paying Â£850 for me and the missus (Adrian Flux). 
Cant wait to give them hell comes renewal :wink:


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Woops, sorry bout the double posting


----------



## Frazzer (Nov 19, 2005)

40 and with a TTC 190 since December 2005
Insurance: no idea as on work's group policy


----------



## mdopi (Jul 31, 2004)

2002 age: 17 TT: 2002 Nimbus grey with baseball optic (roadster)
2004 age: 19 TT: 2003 Silver with Black leather (roadster)

Mark D


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

33 and have a TT Quattro Sport.

Simon.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

im 25, first year i paid Â£1000 for insurance, second year Â£800, third year Â£1200, and my quote for this year has just been Â£1188? 12 squid cheaper after 12 months and turning 25? i dont understand this insurance thing?


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

I am 51 and drive a 2004 225 coupe.


----------



## gidge2010 (Jan 8, 2006)

me ... 29 in an 02 225 TTC


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

34 and a proper one


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

32 and an old (but faithful) 1998 180 FWD.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

33 with a 225 Coupe (2001)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

EDZ26 said:


> im 25, first year i paid Â£1000 for insurance, second year Â£800, third year Â£1200, and my quote for this year has just been Â£1188? 12 squid cheaper after 12 months and turning 25? i dont understand this insurance thing?


What is there to understand? Legalised mafia, just like RIAA etc :twisted:


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> 34 and a proper one


But its red... :lol: :wink:


----------



## TT-LEE (Nov 6, 2005)

23 - 180 2WD TTC (2005)

Still paying stupid money for insurance - no no claims/6 points/extra premium cos of job... :?

[smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## ant_oneill (Jan 8, 2006)

21, Amulet Red TTC225, Â£2,800 a year insurance (0 NCB, first year on own insurance).


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ant_oneill said:


> 21, Amulet Red TTC225, Â£2,800 a year insurance (0 NCB, first year on own insurance).


Â£8/day insurance.

Are you nuts my son


----------



## camp freddie (Oct 2, 2005)

37 2000 TTC avus.Just over 6 years old (car)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

camp freddie said:


> 37 2000 TTC avus.Just over 6 years old (car)


Thought you would be driving a mini old chap, to Turin like... on days like these


----------



## tuna (Dec 20, 2003)

42, 180 coupe, quattro. Paying Â£383 insurance.


----------



## Paul_S (Mar 4, 2006)

37 and pick up TTC180 FWD Tomorrow


----------



## scottyTT (Feb 26, 2006)

28 225 tt


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

26 and driving a slightly modified 150 Roadster with a McCain Oven Chip (remap) as a second car and a BMW as my everyday car.

Insurance aint too bad, Â£500 Fully Comp with the Mrs on it to keep the premium down. Dont know how its cheaper with her on it but im definatly not complaining about a discount!


----------



## m2TT (Mar 26, 2005)

24yrs old with a 180 coupe. Im paying just over Â£600, putting the mrs on the insurance was a risk worth taking! _I hope I dont live to regret saying that! _


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

45, TTC225 8)


----------



## rich-t (Jan 16, 2006)

30 and a half :wink: 2003 Black 225 TTC


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

MARLY 13 said:


> Woops, sorry bout the double posting


Perhaps you paid twice MARLY?

I'm 41 and mine's a 2000 225. She's my baby. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> MARLY 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Woops, sorry bout the double posting
> ...


Having as much luck with chicks as me then :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
52 in May and drive the ragtop. Just love the wind in my hair...........
Well, OK. Sort of wind in the hair! 
Regards Phill.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

33yrs TTC 225 2002 Raven Black


----------



## andyg2764 (Dec 27, 2005)

41 and drive TTC 190 2006 in Mauritius Blue......


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

27 TTC 3.2 DSG in Avus


----------



## EXPLOSADE (Jun 4, 2004)

64years old and I love my 225 TTR plenty of mods done and more to do


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

I am 30 ten gone November 225 coupe year 2000 and I think its Â£317 with Direct Line with full no claims and no points (yet) and wife on as second driver.


----------



## Herbert1804 (Jan 12, 2006)

46 - 225 TT Coupe, but soon to be proud owner of 3.2 DSG


----------



## W8 KPC (Jan 8, 2006)

35 - with a 5 year old silver 225 coupe.............


----------



## andymac (Nov 1, 2005)

38 - 3.2 DSG


----------



## andymac (Nov 1, 2005)

38 - 3.2 DSG TTC


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

22 TTR 150= Â£1,500
also drive, Cl600 and the old faithful mini one

would like to know what insurance the Lads from 20-24 have please?
as i shoped around and could not find anything better than Elephant 
what "excess" you lot got.

niko


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

46 - 225 black coupe (lots of mods)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

44 - 4 yr old TTR


----------



## hebby (Nov 22, 2004)

32, 2003 coupe


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> 46 - 225 black coupe (lots of mods)


At 46 you need lots of mods :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mentosman43 (Feb 28, 2006)

17 with a 225 stock TT.
My first car was a 1991 Audi 80. It's became a money pit and I bit the bullet.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

34, 2.1 TSR / MRC'd (nearly!) Roadster (oh, and the RS4 ;-) )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

41 ( I know you are all thinking Andy is never 41 :wink: :lol: ) 2001 225 TTR and 2002 Golf Anniversary


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> 46 - 225 black coupe (lots of mods)


 :roll: have you missed a digit :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> your age and what TT you drive..


This has been asked a million times before, but here you go:

56 and a bog standard 225, well ... more or less :wink: 
[mods are in AbsoluTTe]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ant_oneill said:


> 21, Amulet Red TTC225, Â£2,800 a year insurance (0 NCB, first year on own insurance).


You are paying well over the odds.

At 20 with 3 yrs NCB, C.London postcode, TTC 225 I paid about Â£1150.

Who are you insured with?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > 46 - 225 black coupe (lots of mods)
> ...


And your numbers are :roll: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

23 and the motor is pictured below.
Rag it 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

30 and 150 TTR mauritus blue (not pink )



Grauditt said:


> 23


You really are wearing badly! :? :wink:

Hev x :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Not as many as you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Semi retired


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > 23
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

davidg said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:........ I asked for that


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hev said:


> 30 and 150 TTR mauritus blue (not pink )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Did I say 23 :roll: Should have said 33... or is it 43..... jings I've lost count :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


 :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

Wish i was semi retired ,,


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 30 and 150 TTR mauritus blue (not pink )
> ...


any advance on 53? :roll:

Hev x :-*


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

* 33 TT Quattro Sport chipped*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

golfmadeasy said:


> * 33 TT Quattro Sport chipped*


Have you tried chipsaway they may be able to help :wink: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

davidg said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Who will make all the key rings navigation brackets etc etc

So you can't retired just yet.......... young man 

As for me I'm just a common lorry driver

Working three nights a week


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> golfmadeasy said:
> 
> 
> > * 33 TT Quattro Sport chipped*
> ...


 :lol: 
Belter.

Forgot to say mine is chipped too, as well as being In-Law'd :evil:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Err I hope theres some more old gits around


You are a month and 3 days older than me...... so you remain the old git.

The TTs as below.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

33, 225 TTR


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I was gonna be kind and say 53...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

but nah...........hes's really had a hard life.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

You should have tried my paper round..... Forfar > Blairgowrie > Glenshee > Braemar etc etc :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

maybe I will


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Everyone is welcome to give it a try....
Sunday 26th March (Mothers Day and "No Smoking in all Public Places in Scotland From This Day Forward Day")

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=58291

Rag it 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> You should have tried my paper round..... Forfar > Blairgowrie > Glenshee > Braemar etc etc :wink:


you been doing a reckie for the meet on the 26th ........................ you really should've taken the car, all that exposure to the elements gives your skin that leatherly look :roll: ............................ now I know where you went wrong .....................EVERYONE ELSE, BEWARE !!!!!! 



Grauditt said:


> Everyone is welcome to give it a try....
> Sunday 26th March (Mothers Day and "No Smoking in all Public Places in Scotland From This Day Forward Day")
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=58291


Shameless promotion!  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Are we dragging this thread off topic or what 

No wonder our meet threads go on for 30, 40, 50 pages :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Can I edit my earlier post please.

This morning I feel 87, but I still drive the same car.

Thats all. Carry on.


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

24 and own a TT coupe 225


----------



## viziare (Feb 12, 2006)

26 and drive mauritus 225 2003 TTC


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Ria_saini said:


> Â£1200 as second driver with diamond. and im 20, hopefully it will go down when i hit 21 in april


yea me too... and i turn 21 in april aswell!! my partners the 1st driver as shes older than me :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > 46 - 225 black coupe (lots of mods)
> ...


You wil have to speak up I cannot hear you


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > 46 - 225 black coupe (lots of mods)
> ...


Elder statesmen can be so cruel


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Niko said:


> 22 TTR 150= Â£1,500
> also drive, Cl600 and the old faithful mini one
> 
> would like to know what insurance the Lads from 20-24 have please?
> ...


Elephant is cr*p! Go to each insurance co's website and get a quote direct. It took me about a week and a half (during work  ), but I saved over a Â£1K - well worth it.  
BTW, im with Churchill (Â£950, 21, 3yearsNCB, 2005 180TTC)


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

An infantile 56.... Have come through my mid-life crisis via Fireblades, R1 etc.
Car details below!


----------



## Minty (Dec 31, 2005)

39 years old, W reg 2000 225TTC.


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

36 with brain stuck at 25  
right foot still thinks its 17  :roll: 
car as sig


----------



## Dumb_Tony (May 9, 2002)

55

225 TTC Black for 5 years. Totally unmodded.


----------



## Neil Glover (Mar 17, 2005)

58 - another old git - 225 coupe revo remap/milltek/spacers


----------



## Neil Glover (Mar 17, 2005)

58 - 225 S-line coupe, revo/milltek/spacersv- still smiling!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

28, (29 in two weeks)

2001 TTC 180

Pay Â£800 with Sainsburys. Not sure how much it will go up once i install the AMD 'one click'


----------



## Kieran (Aug 5, 2005)

22 TTR V6 DSG was 21 when got it just sold to fund house


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

big 50 drive a remapped 150 roadster when the sun shines. Every other day White Astra Van. Delivered tomorrow new Saab 93 ragtop


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

24 details below


----------



## richlau (Oct 18, 2005)

25 - TTR 225


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

48 in August going on 24

just doing now what i couldn't afford to do when i was younger!!

my ex say's i'm not immature i just never grew up!!!

got three kids all over 18... well they think i'm a cool dad!!! 8)

225 coupe


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> 44 - 4 yr old TTR


 Norm.. your'e just a baby!!!

i'd started school before you were born!!!  bless!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Not that we should be labelled by what we do but what does everyone do for a living?

I work for a Software Developer selling HR and Payroll solutions into corporates. What it has in tedium it makes up for in, err, hang in, ill get it, err, makes up for in, nope sorry, its just tedious.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Is anybody keeping stats on this, I know I am above average age, but how far above


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Not that we should be labelled by what we do but what does everyone do for a living?
> 
> Im work for a Software Developer selling HR and Payroll solutions into corporates. What it has in tedium it makes up for in, err, hang in, ill get it, err, makes up for in, nope sorry, its just tedious.


im a web designer, part of the creative devision, i work for v cars, we supply internet traffic to car dealerships and make dealerships websites.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Engineer, yep, despite all those nasty rumours put out by those suits in London, we still have a few of them up North


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Leg said:


> Not that we should be labelled by what we do but what does everyone do for a living?
> 
> I work for a Software Developer selling HR and Payroll solutions into corporates. What it has in tedium it makes up for in, err, hang in, ill get it, err, makes up for in, nope sorry, its just tedious.


I'm a graphic/web designer and also do professional photography.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

23 black 2002 225 TTC


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

29 ttc 225


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm 25, Chartered Accountant, TT as below


----------



## Nick_TT (Sep 27, 2005)

29 - TT225 coupe - Work for a big telco.

Wow, I thought I was doing alright when I got my TT at 28. Now I feel like I'm an old man! You guys are picking up TT's at the age when I was just a poor student! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

im in International sales selling suede lether to high quality brands like Polo Ralph Lauren, Prada, Gucci, Louis Vuitton etc...

recently been offered a job as an IT consultant, but TBH couldnt stand that type of job - would bore me to death!


----------



## Jax (Oct 31, 2005)

22 years old - consultant for an executive search organisation specialising in analytics within finance and banking (until next week when i go to work for volkswagen) - TTR 225 - (until next week when i get my golf company car )


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I am a merchant [email protected]


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Donners said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Not that we should be labelled by what we do but what does everyone do for a living?
> ...


I've already posted my age but thought I'd try a cause a stirr since im a sales exec with BMW.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Tubbs said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


My paps is after an M6, whats the waiting time?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

drive-itt said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > 44 - 4 yr old TTR
> ...


Someone's after a pint  [smiley=cheers.gif]

Cheers m8


----------



## Hunless Loon (Jan 10, 2006)

42. See sig for car details. Run a CT scanning unit for cancer patients. Need a nice car to keep cheerful. Had a TTR 3.2 until Jan but there's a baby on the way so I had to get something more practical!


----------



## Mr.MR (Jan 24, 2006)

27, TTR 225


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

37 this month. Ponce around in a mauritius blue QS. Probably the last TT I'll own.


----------



## silverflash (Mar 4, 2006)

38 - Silver TTC (225) Owned for 9 days, wish i had bought one years ago!!


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

37 - TTC 3.2 DSG Modified - Papiya Orange


----------



## CapnOats (Mar 7, 2006)

22 - Raven Black 225TTC, Standard but for a V6 Valance


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

33 - mis red 225 coupe

(mods as below)


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

26 - see sig.


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 24, 2005)

24 and drive a black TTR with brown baseball interior and with some mods!! 8)


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

36 - see sig.

(Still love the looks, the drive & the big smile it gives myself and others)


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

<----- I am 28, and it's a coupe!


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Leg said:


> Not that we should be labelled by what we do but what does everyone do for a living?


I'm an Avionics Technician in the RAF, currently teaching technicians to work on the Harrier aircraft.


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

markda said:


> <----- I am 28, and it's a coupe!


as for what I do for a living, like many other on here I suspect. I work in IT, ex-engineer moved into a technical account management/solutions architect role a little while back.

I would like to say haven't looked back... But I am starting to think I prefered being technically focused!


----------



## sartoriconcept (Mar 13, 2006)

24, quattro sport (240hp) i think ....


----------



## VTTC (Mar 2, 2006)

49 - Denim Blue 225 Coupe (99)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Is anybody keeping stats on this, I know I am above average age, but how far above


Average age was about 33 i think when i did this about a year ago.

I'm 32 with a TTR 180 Quattro


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

29 1/2!!  Ebony black pearl TTQC 180


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

35, Avus TTQS


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Me - 3.2 V6R 2004 age 32
Dad - 225TTC - 2001 age 62

Is anyone older than 62 driving a TT?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

25, modded 225TTC


----------

